# Used 5.1 AV receiver



## huja2 (Nov 25, 2014)

Greetings all,
I hope everyone is in good spirits after the Thanksgiving holiday. 

I'm putting together a budget 5.1 system to hold me over until I decide what I really want to do. Could you recommend a decent 5.1 AV Receiver that has at least 3 HDMI inputs I could find used for cheap? I mean cheap. I've seen Yamaha (VX-375) and Onkyo (NR-525) door busters for about $200 this Black Friday weekend so looking to even get below that!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd suggest you have a look at Accessories4Less, they have a few that would meet your needs. I'd probably go with a Denon AVR-E300 at $149 it has 4 HDMI inputs. For a little less you could also consider the Onkyo TX-SR313 at $129 it also has 4 HDMI inputs.

One thing to take into consideration with budget models like these is your speakers. You'll likely need pretty efficient 8 ohm speakers. Of course that's a pretty broad generalization as there are many other factors to consider: rome size, shape, volume level etc.

Do you have any speakers in mind yet?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I would suggest avoiding older Onkyo units. They have a history of HDMI failures. Onkyo is going so far as to replace for free the boards of out-of-warranty units even if they haven't failed yet.


----------



## huja2 (Nov 25, 2014)

Appreciate the feedback. At present, my _system _(and I'm being generous with the term) is a Topping T-amp and a pair of JBL 2500 speakers I purchased a quarter century ago. They are connected to the TV via old-school RCA cables. I'm still deciding if I should buy an inexpensive 5.1 to make movies pop or to put some money into a pair of decent towers as the foundation to a better system down the road.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

The quality of the speakers and the room's acoustics have the most effect on the quality of the sound you hear. Electronics is a distant third, although the automated room EQ that's available in most modern receivers can help to alleviate some of the infelicities of the listening environment.

A pair of good fronts along with a quality subwoofer can make a substantial improvement in the sound, although sometimes one has to make compromises due to the opinions of one's housemates. Or with the neighbors if you live in an apartment: low frequencies travel through everything.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

First off... just because it's old doesn't mean it's . I'm not sure about those JBL but I use speakers that are built in 94'. NHT Superzeros and they sound great.

My uncle has gear from the 70s and believe me they don't make em like that anymore.


----------

